# Ken Shamrock vs. The Nasty Boys



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

_All the recent wrestler vs. MMA fighter stuff made me remember this story about Ken, that some people might not know about. Pretty good stuff._

(Excerpt from article by Mike Mooneyham)

While smaller and not yet known as the ultimate fighting machine, Shamrock was regarded as a tough customer who could handle himself inside the ring, and quickly gained respect among his peers. That respect, however, didn't extend to Jerry Saggs (Saganovich) and Brian Knobbs (Yandrisovitz), a brawling, trash-talking pair aptly billed as the Nasty Boys, who also were getting their feet wet in South Atlantic Pro Wrestling. An incident with the duo nearly cost Shamrock his career before it had a chance to get off the ground.

"We were in a nightclub in Charlotte, and all the boys were getting pretty drunk," Shamrock recalls. "I was sitting with a friend and his fiance, and one of the Nasty Boys reached over and made an inappropriate gesture. They did it again. My friend was getting upset, but he was a small guy and what was he going to do?"

Shamrock, who told the wrestlers that enough was enough and sternly warned them to back off, had to be restrained when one of the Nasty Boys pushed him. "They disappeared, but I didn't let it lie because I thought that was just totally punkish of them. I knew where they were staying, so I went after them at their hotel."

Shamrock shoved his way in when Saggs opened the door. "I had a few choice words and told them they had a lot of nerve." Shamrock remembers seeing Knobbs lying on the bed and appearing to be passed out. It's the last thing he recalls from the incident.

"Rumor has it that I got clubbed from behind with a steel phone, and then they put the boots to me."

Shamrock was pummeled into a bloody mess, and several other wrestlers who were staying at the hotel had to talk the Nasty Boys out of throwing the unconscious wrestler off the balcony to the cement walk below.

The encounter left a bitter taste in Shamrock's mouth for the next several years - until he eventually crossed paths with the pair at an airport while on tour with the WWF. By then Shamrock had established himself in the wrestling world and the martial arts universe, and his reputation was known far and wide as a legitimate shooter.

According to Shamrock, the meeting was a "non-event," with his former assailants begging off.

"You talk about the biggest wimps you have ever seen," says Shamrock. "Knobbs ran when he saw me. The other one (Saggs) thought he'd be funny and walked up next to me at the counter. I was with Billy Gunn, and everyone knew the story because they bragged about how they beat me up.

"I looked at Saggs and said, 'You know what? I'm going to kill you.' He looked at me and said, 'Chill out, man, that was a long time ago.' I said, for you it was, but it feels like it just happened and I haven't forgotten about it."

Well-versed at protecting his pride with fists, Shamrock was pulled away by Gunn and sat down next to an airport gate in an attempt to cool off. Unaware that Shamrock was still around, Saggs addressed some other wrestlers. "What's up with Shamrock? He needs to take a chill pill," Saggs told them.

"He didn't see me sitting there," says Shamrock, "and I jumped up, pulled him around and told him I was going to knock him out right there. He turned his shoulders away from me, and said, 'If you hit me, it's a felony offense.' At that point and time all the anger left my body. He was totally sickening. But all the boys saw it. All the bragging about how he whipped my (behind) once ... It was kind of satisfying at that point. I think I got the last laugh."


----------



## The Elemental Warrio (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah, I heard about that. Good thing Shamrock made the right career choice when he went to Japan and became a Shoot wrestler when he went to UWF then going MMA with Pancrase and UFC.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

I never heard this story before, great read, repped:thumbsup: 

F the Nasty Boys!!!!!


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I know the story, but I've never read Shamrock's account of the story. Good read and find, repped. 

The part about Brian Knobbs running away from Shamrock is the best because it really proves Ric Flair's claims in his autobiography that Knobbs was the human jelly fish (a *****), while Saggs was legitimately tough.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Haha good read, first time hearing this story! repped.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow, I had never heard of this story, thx for sharing...repped :thumbsup:


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i never knew this story. wierd.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Two bad he wasnt with Frank, 

Would have been some bad ass Texas Tornado Tag Match.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Would it be single elimination or a one fall victory!?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

um, seeing as though the bros have some beef, it would be hard to let just ONE person get the W, so probably single elimination.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Ken didn't quite have purple undie power yet, so I can see 2 dudes beat him up. Now, Ken would turn Knobbs' hair black and Saggs' hair white. Spank their asses, too.

Now, Ken Shamrock with sideburns and purple undies would probably kill them with his barehands.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

plazzman said:


> um, seeing as though the bros have some beef, it would be hard to let just ONE person get the W, so probably single elimination.


I wonder what the Shamrocks' tag team combo move would be...Maybe a choke/ankle lock combo of some kind.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Crazy, never heard that one before. It doesn't surprise me though knowing how wrestlers love to party after their shows. A local organization around here has been going to a local bar after all their shows and they like to party.

Good thing Shamrock is a real fighter and it wasn't the first time he's been pounded or else he might not have been able to let it go like that. If I was him I would've beat the boyz up regardless of an assault charge. That was big enough of Ken to let it slide.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Damone said:


> Ken didn't quite have purple undie power yet, so I can see 2 dudes beat him up. Now, Ken would turn Knobbs' hair black and Saggs' hair white. Spank their asses, too.
> 
> Now, Ken Shamrock with sideburns and purple undies would probably kill them with his barehands.


:laugh: lmao that literally made me laugh out loud, god your so fuckin hilarious :thumb02: yeah ken now or even ken 10 years ago would have definiatly kicked their asses no problem:thumb02:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

vandalian said:


> I wonder what the Shamrocks' tag team combo move would be...Maybe a choke/ankle lock combo of some kind.


I would think it would start off with Frank jumpin off the turnbuckle and crowning the guy into the mat, then Ken would run off the ropes and role into a heel hook.

They would probably call it the Shamrocks Shenanigan


----------

